# Spalted knife scales, pen blanks and koa cutoffs



## norman vandyke (Sep 27, 2015)

You pay shipping of $6.10 and I'll send these to you. 4 sets of knife scales, 5 pen blanks and 5 cutoff pieces of curly koa that could definitely turn into a few pieces of jewelry.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll take em....


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I'll take em....


Sold! Pm incoming.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Got the package Norm!! Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

